# Permanent Residence



## Sunrise10 (Apr 3, 2016)

Does anyone know that when you apply for permanent residence and you still have a valid temporary residence (spousal permit) can you travel in and out of South Africa with that spousal permit? Does anyone have experience with it?

Another question, do the documents like birth certificate need an apostille attached to it (when it's a foreign document)?

Hope anyone has some answers. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

Sunrise10 said:


> Does anyone know that when you apply for permanent residence and you still have a valid temporary residence (spousal permit) can you travel in and out of South Africa with that spousal permit? Does anyone have experience with it?
> 
> Another question, do the documents like birth certificate need an apostille attached to it (when it's a foreign document)?
> 
> Hope anyone has some answers. Thanks a lot!


Yes you can travel on your VALID TRV.
I don't know about the birth certificate part.


----------



## Sunrise10 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for the answer. Another thing, if you want to apply for PR based on a marriage, I thought that you needed to have been married for 5 years before applying.
Now HA said that the condition is that you also needed to have had a spouse visa without interruption for 5 years. I've had multiple spouse visas, unfortunately I had an interruption of a few months. HA says I cannot apply until I've had a spouse visa for 5 consecutive years.
But I cannot see anywhere in written that that is one of the conditions.

Have other people applied for PR based on marriage? What is your experience? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Sunrise10 said:


> Thanks for the answer. Another thing, if you want to apply for PR based on a marriage, I thought that you needed to have been married for 5 years before applying.
> Now HA said that the condition is that you also needed to have had a spouse visa without interruption for 5 years. I've had multiple spouse visas, unfortunately I had an interruption of a few months. HA says I cannot apply until I've had a spouse visa for 5 consecutive years.
> But I cannot see anywhere in written that that is one of the conditions.
> 
> ...


Wrong - you need to prove marriage for 5 years, not a TRP for 5 years.


----------



## Sunrise10 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. At least now I know I can apply 

Just another thing, my current spouse visa is still valid for 1 year. If I apply for PR based on 26b (marriage) can I at the same time (with a different appointment at VFS) apply to renew my spouse visa?
The reason would be that I would have all docs, like medical, radiology, police clearance,... already in place and won't have to repeat it in case I will not receive my PR within 10 months.
Will DHA accept it when someone applies 1 year in advance?

Just asking since I notice here in the forum that applying for PR based on 26b generally takes more time than other types of PR?

Thanks


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes u can


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Sunrise10 said:


> Thanks for the advice. At least now I know I can apply
> 
> Just another thing, my current spouse visa is still valid for 1 year. If I apply for PR based on 26b (marriage) can I at the same time (with a different appointment at VFS) apply to renew my spouse visa?
> The reason would be that I would have all docs, like medical, radiology, police clearance,... already in place and won't have to repeat it in case I will not receive my PR within 10 months.
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Sunrise10 (Apr 3, 2016)

LegalMan said:


> Yes.


Legalman,

Is this a yes on the question that you can apply for a spouse visa 1 year in advance?
Or that PR based on 26a takes longer?

Thanks


----------



## Sunrise10 (Apr 3, 2016)

To come back on my last question, anyone knows how early one can apply for the renewal of a spouse visa? You have to apply at least 60 days in advance, but are there rules about how early?

Since I have my papers for my PR application, I'd like to apply at the same time for the renewal of my current spouse visa, but it's still valid for another year. 

Anyone has experience with that? Thanks


----------

